# 15 year old son has to pick his Leaving Cert subject choices next week.



## phoenix (13 Feb 2011)

Hi

My almost 15 year old son has to pick his Leaving Cert subject choices next week.  

He really has no idea what he wants to do at this stage except he has some thought that he would like to do something in relation to sports.  Whether this be education, medical or admin, he doesn't really know.

I'm not sure how to guide him but do think that he might be best picking subjects 1. that he enjoys and 2. that would give him a broad education so that it allows him to apply for a number of different courses.

He has to do English, Irish, Maths and likes History and I think will do French.  I suppose he should pick a science subject to support the "sports" idea but what would be best?    He then has one other subject to consider.

His DATS results showed that he scored highest in numerical reasoning and abstract reasoning (the same score) followed by space relations and then spelling.

Not sure what to do with all this info and would be glad of some direction.

thank you

P


----------



## millieforbes (13 Feb 2011)

Biology might be the best science subject to tie in with sports. Perhaps Applied Maths as he is good at numerical reasoning?


----------



## fender (13 Feb 2011)

As he is only 15 he may change his mind several times as to what he wants to do. He should keep as many of his options open now as he can.

If at all possible he should do two science subjects as this will keeps his options open re all medical careers. However, if he does not like science subjects he is probably not right for this field anyway.

Do Honours maths to keep his engineering options open - he can aways drop back to pass. Honours maths, however, is very very time consuming 

Above all he should do the subjects he likes. My son is top of his class in the subjects he likes - history, physics and geography he is practically comatosed in the rest of the subjects that he does not like.

What I did was take my son to a private careers guidance counsellor - they can often come up with career ideas that would suit his interests and passions.


----------



## phoenix (13 Feb 2011)

Thank you for your replies.  Fender you made me laugh when you said about your son being practically comatosed in some of his subjects, I can really relate to that.  What I'm struggling with is trying to figure out what subjects he is not comatosed in :]!  He'll have to answer that one himself... 

Millie, agree biology does seem to be the best choice for sporty things so will run that by him and see what he says.  I'm trying to find the fine line between being supportive and not pushy.  It's tough.

I think they can  take applied maths as an extra subject.  will look into it.  he has mentioned it but I know nothing about it at all.

14 is so young.

How did the private careers guidance counsellor turn out Fender?


----------



## fender (14 Feb 2011)

There is a lot you can do yourself like looking at all of the college courses and points required on www.cao.ie and looking at www.qualifax.ie. It was my older son that I took to the guidance counsellor - this one would not go! It helps mainly in the respect that he listened to a stranger whereas anything I said was met with "sighs and shoulder shrugs". My older son did no study in 5th year but put the head down in 6th year and did very well so I have not lost all hope yet for this son.


----------



## Billo (14 Feb 2011)

phoenix said:


> I think they can  take applied maths as an extra subject.




Applied maths is a very good option, especially if he wants to do something in engineering, or even if he has an aptitude for maths.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Feb 2011)

Folks

There must be a specialised website for this type of common question? 

Brendan


----------



## dolly (14 Feb 2011)

Did he not have a consultation with the guidance counsellor in his school? Why would you go to a private guidance counsellor? Some of those practising outside the school system are not up to date. Also your school practitioner will have all your son's examinations results, interests, aptitudes etc. on file and is best qualified to advise him.


----------



## DrMoriarty (14 Feb 2011)

The *Minimum Subjects Module* on Qualifax.ie allows you to see the implications of choosing or not choosing a particular subject, in terms of eligibility for third level courses.
I agree about using the guidance counsellor in his school, unless they are truly useless. You'll form an impression fairly easily.


----------



## gearoid (14 Feb 2011)

*Subjects*

Does he learn German? I'd think it would be a useful additional subject given we are now being controlled from Paris and Berlin :-(


----------

